# المراقبة الدورية للمطفأة اليدوية



## krazios (10 يوليو 2012)

أريد استفسار أعضاء منتدانا الغالي عن المدة القانونية للمراقبة الدورية للمطفآت اليدوية مع ذكر المواد التي تنص على ذلك ؟ "la vérification périodique des extincteurs" :1:


----------



## krazios (11 يوليو 2012)

افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ولله الحمد (4 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عاليكم اخى الكريم اجيبك عن سؤلك بأن مراقبة الاجهزة والمرور الدورى بصفة مستمرة كل ستة اشهر ما لم يوجد عطل فى البدن الخارجى او ان الجهاز لم يستخدم ويتم تغيير ليبول المرور الدوى وشكر


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (26 نوفمبر 2012)

كما ان مطفى البدرة له ساعه قياس تمكنك من معرفه صلاحيتها وذلك اذا كان المؤشر يقع على الحدود الخضراء واذا كان اقل من هذا الحد فيجب مراجعتها 
اما بالنسبه لمطفى co2 فتتم مراجعتها عن طرق الحمل ومراجعه وزنها هل هى مشحونه ام لا
ولا تنسانا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## Tolerant (18 يناير 2013)

monthly inspection , and Hydrotested every five years.

inspect pressure gauge for ABC Foray dry Powder ( the indicator at the green area **
Inspect weight and nozzle of CO2 F.E **
If F.E Purple K type ( Ansul ) watch the red pin if its raised this one need to be hydro tested and refilled if no It is OK


----------



## السلامة المهنية (19 يناير 2013)

يجب فحص طفاية الحريق مرة في الشهر على الاقل للتاكد من حالة الطفاية والفحص الفني كل 6 اشهر بواسطة شركة مختصة وفحص كل 5 سنوات فحص الضغط


----------



## Boyaser06 (27 يناير 2013)

شكر للجميع على المعلومات الجميلة
لكن هل هناك تاريخ صلاحية للمواد التي بداخل الطفاية او فقط تشييك الجسم الخارجي وقدرته للعمل


----------



## وليد زهران (27 يناير 2013)

الجسم الخارجى للطفاية يوجد علية تاريخ انتاج وصلاحية الجسم للطفاية 10 سنوات مالم تتعرض لظروف غير طبيعية مثل الرياح والابخرة تسبب تلف الطفاية وذلك فى جميع انواع اجهزة الاطفاء الاولية ( بودرة - co2 ) مع اجراء الصيانة الدورية لها
اما للبودرة داخل الطفاية
كل 3 شهور يت اجراء صيانة للطفاية مع اختبار البودرة يالطريقة الاتية
( وضع كمية قلية من البودرة الموجودة بالطفاية فى كوب من المياة فى حالة تشرب البودرة للمياة تصبح تالفة وفى حالة صعود البودرة على سطح المياة بدون تشرب للمياة تصبح سليمة )
ثم يعاد ضغط الطفاية بالهواء بعد تقليب البودرة بها
والله الموفق والمستعان​


----------

